# 25 years old and thinking of the mod grf/ghrp combo



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you think I could get any benefit from a mod grf/ghrp combo? I have heard people saying the younger you are the more of a gh pulse you need and I know its limited with peptides? Maybe if I added 3-5iu of the real stuff? Anyone have experience with this combo and what kind of results would I expect. Im starting to bulk up and would like to stay lean during the process.​


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, you will see benefits of peptides.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 15, 2012)

just bought from labpe 4 combo packs and melatonin ii


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 15, 2012)

You will see a little bit. But IME the real deal is where it's at.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 15, 2012)

You'll see results ...im gonna have a research log starting soon with the same combo ...look for it and follow along!


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ya im not expecting any crazy results. I just want to add some pounds and stay same bodyfat while bulking. U think I should throw in like another 3iu of hgh? Considering im young


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 16, 2012)

You think I should throw in like 3-5iu of legit hgh so I get enough


----------



## username13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Yes, you will see benefits of peptides.





Bfriedman1017 said:


> just bought from labpe 4 combo packs and melatonin ii


That didn't take much convincing.


----------



## username13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> You think I should throw in like 3-5iu of legit hgh so I get enough


Calm down man. 

I've been on the mod/ghrp 2 combo for a month and I'm already seeing good results.


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 16, 2012)

You will see results from the peptides alone..
 Add 2-3 iu of rips with it and I believe the results will be amazing..
 I Just started a very similar cycle.
 Check it out: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...ropin-combo-log-purchase-peptides-tp2012.html


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 16, 2012)

hey thanks for the quick replies. Im thinking im going to start with the peptides then add 3iu when I start next bulk cycle in 3.5 months. Im going to do 3-5 injections a day of the peptides tho. I work real close to my apt so some days on lunch break I can do a quick jab. 

Should I inject IM or Sub-q? isn't sub-q just putting fat inbetween fingers and jabbing in fat? Never done sub-Q


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 16, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> hey thanks for the quick replies. Im thinking im going to start with the peptides then add 3iu when I start next bulk cycle in 3.5 months. Im going to do 3-5 injections a day of the peptides tho. I work real close to my apt so some days on lunch break I can do a quick jab.
> 
> Should I inject IM or Sub-q? isn't sub-q just putting fat inbetween fingers and jabbing in fat? Never done sub-Q


 Yep SubQ is just fine. Most people pinch there stomach fat/skin a couple inches away from there belly button and jab there. For some reason I tend to bruise easily in that area, so I pinch the skin about 4-5 inches below my belt line, on my leg and pin there. Seems to work really well.
Heres a vid: hCG Sub-Q Injection Instructions - YouTube


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ya bro I'm late 20's and love the stuff


----------



## njc (Aug 16, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> Do you think I could get any benefit from a mod grf/ghrp combo? I have heard people saying the younger you are the more of a gh pulse you need and I know its limited with peptides? Maybe if I added 3-5iu of the real stuff? Anyone have experience with this combo and what kind of results would I expect. Im starting to bulk up and would like to stay lean during the process.​



The height of the pulse is not limited at all.  In fact it exceeds what you will get with even high level dosing of rHGH.  rHGH will produce, generally, a shorter, less potent pulse, but for a much greater extended period of time.  This is not a natural pulse.  Your bodys natural pulses are around one hour long, the same as the pulse produced by peptides because when using peptides you are relying on your own production of GH.

Also, it does not follow that because you are young that you need to use more.  Im not sure where you read that but I can assure you that it is wrong.


----------

